# Italian Riviera of Flowers - area attrezzata



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buon giorno tutti, e buona domenica.
Browsing through an Italian forum, just picked up on this interesting new area attrezzata (motorhome stopover facility) at Santo Stefano al Mare, not far from San Remo :

www.campervillage.it

As the area in general is notoriously motorhome unfriendly, this is very interesting.
I only put in the database any that I have visited personally.

saluti,
eddied


----------

